# Importing UK car to Spain



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, does anyone have any info in regards to importing a 6 year old car with UK plates into Spain. I've been driving my UK car here for approx 3 months now and I believe I'm required to change the plates after a period of 6 months? Would it be wise to use a gestor and how much does the procedure cost? Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ben100 said:


> Hi, does anyone have any info in regards to importing a 6 year old car with UK plates into Spain. I've been driving my UK car here for approx 3 months now and I believe I'm required to change the plates after a period of 6 months? Would it be wise to use a gestor and how much does the procedure cost? Thanks.


What a shame that you're only doing it now - you have missed out on NOT having to pay (import) tax.

You must start the process now - details of what is involved can be found in our FAQ section.


Personally, I would get a gestor to help.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> What a shame that you're only doing it now - you have missed out on NOT having to pay (import) tax.
> 
> You must start the process now - details of what is involved can be found in our FAQ section.
> 
> ...


Well believe it or not - and this comes straight from the Gestor - most regional authorities will look
no further than the Car Ferry ticket - as to when your car arrived in Spain.
So take a holiday in the UK and use the return trip ticket as proof, when the car 
arrived in Spain. Of course with most Car Ferry tickets costing about £550 return,
you will have to find out which is less ( paying the tax or the cost of the Ferry trip )
of course, if you were intending to have a holiday in the UK anyway - then no
problem.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you can prove you've had the car six months
AND if you can prove you bought it when you were a UK resident
AND you have signed on the padron
AND it is within 60 days of signing on the padron, you should avoid the import tax. Those were the conditions that I had to fulfil to avoid the import tax.

With regard to cost, it depends on the car. Some cars will require new headlights, some (Mercs BMWs etc) have a switch that switches the beam. Mine switched the beam and was accepted at the ITV station but other members here will say that in their experience, the ITV station doesn't allow that. I suppose it depends where you go. There's also rear fog lights too, although mine had two at the back so wasn't an issue.

There is an initial matriculation ITV which is around 230 €
There is the DSG Fee which is around 93€
The cost of import tax if you don't avoid it depends on the vehicles power and emissions and value.

If you avoid the import tax and don't have to change your headlights (and foglights etc) for new ones you'll save around 700€ plus.

Otherwise, using a gestor, you'll probably pay around €1200.

I considered myself lucky as given my car and the timing it all cost around 500€. I didn't use a gestor but I did use a translator. She knew the procedure and we basically did it together.


----------

